# [ALSA] Audigy 2 pas de son (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous ..

 Hier j'ai récupéré une SB Audigy 2 ZS ..

 Boot sous vista = cool du son sans souffle ..

 Linux =alsaconf me trouve la carte mais pas de son alors que j'ai monté TOUS les sliders dans alsamixer ..

 Voici la carte = 5:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 05)

 Ca vous dit quelque chose ?Last edited by dapsaille on Sat Jan 12, 2008 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Bon il faut activer la sortie analogue dans les sliders en fait (démuter le Audigy A)

 Nom di diou ... ce son pète bien .. un chti run dmc au matin ca claque un kernel   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Atta, bouge pas, si tu dois activer l'entrée micro, tu vas t'amuser aussi  :Smile: 

Même histoire (sur une audigy4), faut trouver la bonne combinaison de switchs à activer pour que ça fonctionne.

Astuce: mefiez-vous de kmixer, j'ai découvert qu'alsamixer avait un "potar" en plus concernant le volume de l'entrée micro, ce qui fait que maintenant je n'ai lus besoin du micboost (et la qualité sonore s'en ressent violemment).

----------

## PabOu

Yop :-)

Tu as plus d'informations sur cette activation d'entrée micro ? Cela me pose problème !

Je suis actuellement bloqué sur un kernel 2.6.18 car les kernels suivants (en fait je n'ai testé que le 2.6.22 et j'ai emergé les autres sources pour vérifier les modifs) ne veulent plus de mon micro. Je n'ai probablement pas bien réglé car tous ces changements de kernel changent le nom des cartes/sorties et à chaque reboot sur un nouveau kernel on peut reconfigurer les volumes :-(. Et avec cette faille critique sur le kernels <2.6.24.2, j'aimerais bien mettre à jour moi, mais ce problème est assez majeur pour moi...

Le son fonctionne, c'est juste le micro... J'arrive à enregistrer ce que j'entends mais pas à enregistrer l'entrée micro. Je précise que je fais mes réglages avec alsamixer -V capture

Concrètement, j'ai vu des modifications significatives dans les sources alsa du kernel à partir de la 2.6.19 (j'ai testé jusqu'au 2.6.22 qui pose problème aussi et les sources du 2.6.24 sont pareilles). plus précisement dans le répertoire sound/pci/emu10k1/ ... Si il n'y a pas de solution dans la configuration ou si c'était un bug inhérant au kernel, je penserai à reprendre un vieux répertoire emu10k1 dans des sources -quifonctionnaitbien- , en espérant que ça compile avec des nouvelles sources :-) Sinon, tant pis, je resterai avec mon 2.6.18.

Il s'agit d'un Audigy 2 "normale" (la boîte n'indique rien d'autre), le kernel détecte ceci :

 #0: Audigy 2 Platinum [SB0240P] (rev.4, serial:0x10021102)

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne sais pas si on a exactement la même configuration de "potars" ("audigy 4" reconnue comme une "Audigy 2 value")

Je peux éventuellement t'indiquer les siders et switchs qui sont actifs chez moi,

Et je renouvelle mon avertissement concernant kmixer, c'est une vraie boue, qui n'est pas du tout synchro avec les vrais sliders de la carte (genre modifier la balance "mute" le son direct... pas très pratique...).

----------

## PabOu

Oki, je vais donc devoir essayer de jouer avec tous les paramètres ;-) Merci quand même :-)

----------

## El_Goretto

En capture, j'ai master à fond, bass/treble comme d'hab (mais tone à off, donc normalement çà ne fait rien), mic à 70%, analog mix à 80%.

En lecture, pcm out à pre 3D, mic select sur mic 1, mono output slect à mic1, audigy analog/digital output jack à on.

Tout le reste à off ou 0/mute.

----------

